# Shortest processing time for German passport while residing abroad



## Dgrun (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello, I have just received confirmation of German citizenship and will get a naturalization certificate next week. I am currently living in The Netherlands. 

I would like to know if it is possible to get the German passport in Germany instead of the consulate in Amsterdam. There are no appointments available in the Amsterdam consulate at the moment, and also the processing time is 4-8 weeks. I will be moving abroad in January and I could really use my recently acquired German citizenship, which is why I need the passport as soon as possible. Is it possible to apply in Germany, considering I am not living there? For example, maybe in the airport or some kind of walk-in service that will not reject me for not being a resident?

Thanks in advance. 
Diego


----------



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey Drgun. Since you now have German citizenship, you should follow the same procedure than any other German national living in the Netherlands would follow.

This page from the consulate actually states you can apply for a pass at a local German Bürgeramt, provided you can give a good enough reason to do it there, instead than at the consulate: https://niederlande.diplo.de/nl-de/service/-/2397584#content_1

It's also more expensive apparently too.I don't think German passports can be emitted at an airport. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dgrun (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I finally managed to get an appointment, after trying frantically for two weeks. I was able to find one at 2am. 

And I actually found that it is possible to be issued a passport in an airport. I think both Berlin and Frankfurt offer this possibility. The information is online. Fortunately, it was not necessary for me to do that, but people living in Germany can certainly do it, if necessary.


----------



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

Good to know. Can you point me to that information about airports? I'm curious.


----------



## Dgrun (Dec 18, 2021)

JacquesFR said:


> Good to know. Can you point me to that information about airports? I'm curious.


Sure, here you go.





Passport Forgotten or Expired? The Federal Police at Frankfurt Airport Are There to Help







www.frankfurt-airport.com


----------

